
A new algorithm can mimic your voice with just snippets of audio - NicoJuicy
https://www.technologyreview.com/the-download/610386/a-new-algorithm-can-mimic-your-voice-with-just-snippets-of-audio/
======
WheelsAtLarge
The clone is close to the original but it sounds like it has a bit of static.
What gets my mind thinking is that this can be used in conjunction with
someone's real voice and have the speaker say anything you want. A perfect
example is a speech where you only need to change a few phrases to change the
whole meaning of the message.

